

Is Microsoft Running Out of Time for Tablets? - bleakgadfly
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/29/is-microsoft-running-out-of-time-for-tablets/

======
Random_Person
I don't think they are running out of time, I feel more like they just do not
understand the market.

The average consumer who purchases an iPad doesn't want a computer. They are
intimidated by computers. They want a device that will let them Facebook, and
surf the web, and watch content without the hassle of setting anything up or
making decisions about how the device should function. These people don't want
to write in Word on a piece of glass. They want to hit a button and go without
the hassles of program errors and blue screens. In other words, they don't
want Windows.

------
nextparadigms
This is just a glimpse of the future of Windows. The days when Windows had 90%
of the market will soon be over. In a few years it should only have less than
50%, maybe around 30%. The rest will be eaten up by both Apple and Google.

